# A Newb wants to build a CNC router?



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone! 
I'm a newb to this forum and on the outside looking in to the CNC router world. But it's something I want to do! I'd like it to be able to do hardwood and 2/3 D (I think). Although I was originally thinking about building it from wood, I don't know if that's the best way to go (average carpentry skills). I'd also like it to be able to handle 4x8 sheet of plywood (again, I don't know if that's the smartest way to start-off or not!)

As far as cost is concerned, I'd like to do it as inexpensively as possible but want to do a good job on it so it lasts a a long time! Hopefully, as well, to make some money with it in a small business setting. I have plenty of room in my wood shop (16x60) so size isn't an issue for me. What's a reasonable estimate for completing the project if worked on on weekends and evenings?

So if you've walked this road before, your expertise is very much valued/wanted/accepted! If I've left information out that is necessary in order to reply, I'll be sure to answer anything I can. I'm looking forward to your replies and links to help me make the decisions necessary to make this a worthy project! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

I would highly recommend investigating a "Joe's CNC". Would have liked to have left you a link but wasn't allowed. Easy enough to Google.
I went this route and have been very satisfied. I started the build, a 4x4 Hybrid, in August of 2010 and completed the build in April of 2011. I upgraded to the "Evolution" in July of 2012. I have approximately $3500 into my machine, not counting software, to date and have a cutting surface of 54" x 59.5". It doesn't cost that much more to go 4x8, shop space was an issue for me.
Enjoy your quest!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! You can read about my build here - Saturn 2x4 to get an idea on the machines by Fine Line Automation. He offers a 4x4 in the event you want to start there. You can always slide the sheet of plywood to do the other end if you're not going to need that 8' capacity often.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum N/a . Your not providing a lot of information, and that may help other members help you. A first name would be a nice touch to .
I'm assuming you are living in eastern North American , but if your in the west you can check these guys out

http://www.cncrouterparts.com


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

While there will certainly be some enjoyment gained by going through the process of designing and building your own CNC, the money/time you spend can easily add up to more than it would cost to buy an assembled ready-to-run machine that can start producing projects right away. I'm a big fan of what Probitix.com sells that just need a table to sit on and a place to set the computer and controller. Sizes up to 39" x 50"' cutting area. Plug the cables together, add a router, and go. Under $5000. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I agree with 4D 1000%


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Guys!
Thank you for the replies thus far! My apologies, my name is Jerry. I live in Alberta, Canada. Honesttjohn and 4D, I have considered purchasing a CNC machine but I've also done a little research where the machine purchased was not beefy enough and had some rack in it so it had to be modified to do a better job. That is one reason I'm trying to do my due diligence and educate myself to the point where I can make a machine that will suit my needs and perform the way I want it to. 

David, thanks for your suggestion about moving the piece to do the other half, I just don't know how that would work. My reason for being able to do a 4x8 is the ability to do custom work on doors. Ultimately I'm looking to set up a business and I think that the large capacity will set me apart from anyone else in the area.

Gtsharp, you mentioned $3500 into the machine, how much did your software cost?

Thanks for the links and advice thus far!!! Very much appreciated!! Back to the work of research. Have a great weekend everyone!
Jerry


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi David!
I just followed your saturn 2x4 link. That's a good-sized machine! When you stated it has a 10" Z-travel, I'm looking for at least that much. The reason- if someone has a 6x6 or an 8x8 or 12x12 beam they want carved (for whatever reason), I'd like to be able to accommodate them! 

Thanks again for the reply and the advice. Good luck in your endeavor!
Jerry


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry ,you weren't west bound in between sparwood and fernie recently ? 
We had this stupid Alberta in front of us , and he kept on slowing down to 50 km on the corners , yet you couldn't pass the bastard in the passing lane as he was doing 120km? 
J/k


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Dear RainMan,
I can happily report that it wasn't I whom you were attempting to pass!  And I must apologize for the Albertan who was restricting you from your 130 km/hr attempted velocity. Had he known it was you, I'm quite sure that he would have immediately pulled to the side of the road and let you move along at your selected speed without any further adieu. I trust you did arrive to you destination safely, given the reply on the forum. Happy you made it!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tjlutz said:


> Dear RainMan,
> I can happily report that it wasn't I whom you were attempting to pass!  And I must apologize for the Albertan who was restricting you from your 130 km/hr attempted velocity. Had he known it was you, I'm quite sure that he would have immediately pulled to the side of the road and let you move along at your selected speed without any further adieu. I trust you did arrive to you destination safely, given the reply on the forum. Happy you made it!


Lmao , good one Jerry  

To bad I didn't have the extra cash right now . I'm in Cranbrook BC so I'm probably not far from you, and we could drive to Seattle and pick a few machines up together. 
I know a guy there from this very forum , and I think if we bring a couple of 24 packs he'll let us stay for the night


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

tjlutz said:


> Gtsharp, you mentioned $3500 into the machine, how much did your software cost?


That approximate price included Mach3. 
I started out with Vectric V-Carve and then upgraded to Aspire a couple years ago. Don't know any of the current pricing but you should be able to find out pretty easily by just going to Vectric's site


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey Guys!
So after visiting one of the links given me by the forum, I now wonder if I should go the route of smaller CNC kit to get started into the world. Begin my business and build up the funds to where I can do what my ultimate machine would be, 4x8 with a 12" z. I'm quite sure my wife would be happier with me going the least expensive route at this point. So if I could keep it under $1000 cdn all in, that may be the way to go initially. Maybe only build a 24x24" cutting surface with 4" z? Maybe 24x36"?

Any thoughts on the subject would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Jerry


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tjlutz said:


> Hey Guys!
> So after visiting one of the links given me by the forum, I now wonder if I should go the route of smaller CNC kit to get started into the world. Begin my business and build up the funds to where I can do what my ultimate machine would be, 4x8 with a 12" z. I'm quite sure my wife would be happier with me going the least expensive route at this point. So if I could keep it under $1000 cdn all in, that may be the way to go initially. Maybe only build a 24x24" cutting surface with 4" z? Maybe 24x36"?
> 
> Any thoughts on the subject would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!
> ...


Geez Jerry , $1000 wouldn't cover the tax where I want to go . Even Generals CNC is about 4K for a small 24/24" one . And then there's that big expensive 3D software . 
If you look at the link I suggested , you can build small and add sections as required to go bigger in the future . But I want the high end steppers and drivers , so a 4/4' that I wanted to start with is still way up there , like 10K US . The exchange rates going to kill us .
In your position, I'd jump in with 4D and John and get one of those machines ,as there probably the best bang for the buck from the research I've done.
Shipping and tax and exchange and probably duty is going drive cost way up though . Actually add 75% at the very least to the initial cost . 
I seem to get screwed on duty all the time , even though it's made in the USA . I think it's a one way deal.

Maybe you can take your chances and find a second hand machine ? 
We had a cabinet company here go bankrupt , and there CNC machine was valued at $26000 plus another $5000 for the software . Some lucky bugger got it all for $5000 at auction


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

A Probotix machine comes with it's own computer already set up with Linux. Just plug and play. You do have to plug the cables in the right outlets. I'd opt for a spindle. Order it with a spindle mount and then get the spindle from Op Tech in Chicago -- $500 cheaper for the same one. Comes with Cut 2D which you can get credit for when you upgrade to Vcarve or Aspire.

A Nebula would be all the machine you'd need for a long time. I could have done everything I've done so far with a Meteor, and maybe even an Astroid, but the Nebula's bigger bed lets you put up to a 3' x 4' + piece of material on it and nest a whole bunch of different cuts.

Remember - Aspire is about $2k - so you can get Vcarve and then get credit for it when and if you upgrade. Vectric has a trial version you can play with and watch their tutorials.


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

HJ, do you have a link for the Op Tech? I have the Meteor and might want to upgrade to the spindle soon.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

This is the place Len gets his from, or at least some of them.


Stepper Motor |CNC Router | Laser Machine | 3D Printers For Sale Stepper Motor | Stepper Motor Driver | CNC Router | Laser Machine | 3D Printers For Sale

Just remember spindles are 220V.

I got the 3 hp air cooled one. $299 on here. They have VFD's too. I use the Sunfair.


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Gentlemen, this is a 4x8 frame. Can you give me thoughts on the structure and what modifications MUST be made if any. I'm wondering about the gantry that spans the width of the machine. Is it going to be stout enough to do the job? This I can get for $650. Obviously any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

If you can get all of that for 650.00, you better jump on it!
What brand of machine is it?

Dave


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry , that looks like a pic made from sketchup . Not much to go by .
But I think I've seen this pic on a vendors site in the USA , and if I'm right it's pretty heavy duty .


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks just like this one, for a 4x8 starting at 3300.00


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know very little about CNC routers BUT, one thing I'm 100% sure on is that WOOD is a BIG no, no!


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

beltramidave said:


> If you can get all of that for 650.00, you better jump on it!
> What brand of machine is it?
> 
> Dave


It's from Rocky Mountain Motion Control. Can't post url as yet. :frown:
I guess they're the official supplier in Canada (west) of 80/20.


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Obviously this is the frame only. I'm also talking to RMMC about their linear motion materials. I came up with the photo in order to get some kind of quote from RMMC. They do not sell kits! He makes that abundantly clear! However, they do have a department that will assist is design, etc. So I found that photo for 4x8 cnc router and sent it to him to obtain some info from them. Now I need to have them give me the linear motion info. From the photo, I don't know if the Y axis is big enough for me to work on a piece that is 8-10" thick. I guess I'll have to ask that question of RMMC.
What can I expect to invest into the electronic side of the CNC (minus the computer. Have that covered)?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jerry......I've been looking into this, too. I'm only thinking about a light duty unit for signs, etc. Here's some links I've found:

https://www.instructables.com/id/Low-Budget-CNC/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email
CNC V2.1 - HomoFaciens


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the reply chessnut. I guess I'm not looking at light-duty however. I want to be able to work on hard wood with some carving capabilities. (that was a pretty cool video though! thanks!)


----------

